# B14 Crystal Clear Headlights - Price?



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

For anyone with Crystal Clear headlights on your B14, how much did you pay?(seriously, I am very curious to know)

Why are they so darn expensive at Mossy?? I mean, they have an entire B13 update kit for less than what they charge for two B14 CC headlights.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

How much is Mossy charging? I think I paid 390 from nis-knacks...but that was including the grille and corner lamps.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Mossy's charging $175 each.  

http://www.mossyperformance.com/products.htm


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *Mossy's charging $175 each.
> 
> http://www.mossyperformance.com/products.htm *


Yeah I think they're pretty pricey too....ALthough Mossy has come thru for us and the NIssan community as a whole-I think they are kind of taking advantage of the fact that they are the only ones that offer the lights right now.....

Besides that one guy that said he had them --I forget who it is but do a search and you'll find em...


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

Good LAWD thats an awful lot of money :O


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

mond_el... on ebay if i am not mistaken


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Although Mossy has come thru for us and the NIssan community as a whole-I think they are kind of taking advantage of the fact that they are the only ones that offer the lights right now.....*


Yes, I agree. Greg V. has always come through for us, but I think pricing on these may be out of his hands. That's capitalism for you though. There is a demand and they have a monopoly on the supply, ouch!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Do any of our friends in the Phillipines have access to these in a junk yard?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aphex400

your prayer have been answered i have crystal heads for under the price that mossy is asking.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

liuspeed, how much are your crystal headlights and corners? and what about the stealth ones?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there are no stealth ones anymore (unless you paint them yourself). Check out the ebay link in his (or my) signature.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

justin you are wrong.

there is still stealth.

go 4broke44 email/pm me and ill give you price.


----------

